# Why you love your a6...



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok so ive been around all the audi forums, and for the most part they consist of posts like "i unplugged my battery and now the radio wont work, i hate these cars, help me" or "i went to the dealer today and got charged $1000 i hate audi" 
So to add somelife to this forum go ahead and post some reasons why you love your car. Ill go ahead and start. 
I dont have enough toes and fingers to count how many times i feel like quattro saved my life (upstate mountain driving in the winter... had no choice lol)
Its safety level is so hgih, and its so inexpensive to insure. 
It handles so well considering its size.... (the list goes on)
give it a shot


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (zebinheimer)*

I got rear ended by a drunk driver in a Nissan frontier on black Friday. I was stopped at a red light and he didn't even see it. He pushed the car about 10ft forward. I got out expecting to see the trunk in the back seat but to my surprise he only put a dent in the trunk lid, smashed the tag housing and scraped up the bumper a good bit. His truck however (metal bumper too) was so messed up he was leaking oil







and antifreeze. He fled and i chased his tail down through a neighborhood where he proceeded to loose what little was left of his front end in someones yard. "Sherman" had 2 prior DWI's, a DUI, and domestic violence charge plus somehow avoided the installation of a court ordered breath apparatus. He has been in jail since then. Lindsey and i both sufferd minor back issues that we are in therapy for.
After that incident my girlfriend, who was in the car, said " I will never buy another car unless its a Audi again." It a friggin tank.








My only gripe was that oddly enough the airbags never deployed. 







to the a6 
even though my last one caught on fire because of a recall.










_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 11:16 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (DAROWDYAUDI)*

tank is right ...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9WmVHeeH8jY
although our cars dont screech like that, it was a real several story fall, and its only dented.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (zebinheimer)*

Quattro and Winter driving
Quality German Engineering
Countless Luxury and Safety features
A good Size and Weight
Very Comfortable
Enjoyable (mostly) to Maintain
I could go on...


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i love mine becuase it's a 6spd







of course i had to make it that way







but i also like how quiet it is inside, good looks, comfort, SPACE in the trunk... man, i've blown some people away with the large boxes i've fit in there







and it handles pretty alright for a big car.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

the fact that it is the most reliable good looking car out of my friends. my friend has a gti and has had engine troubles every month it seems like. my other friend has a toyota and backed into a trailer and got the bumper torn off. i back into a car going about 15 (thats a different story) and there wasnt a scratch on my car. and the fact that in the winter, after it snows, i can look bad ass going around S turns.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*

*Two Turbos, Quattro *and room for my 3 little ones in the back seat!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Because it's the hottest styled wagon (C5) on the road today. Classic & timeless in it's design and when it's lowered it's even sweeter.


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_My only gripe was that oddly enough the airbags never deployed. 

_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 11:16 AM 1-16-2008_
 
That would be because you got rear ended.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

i think the a6 mightve been slightly ahead of its time as well, even though the c5 body style was produced 10 years ago (11 technically) it still blows away a large majority of the new cars on the market today (especially the interior)


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_
My only gripe was that oddly enough the airbags never deployed. 



_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_ 
That would be because you got rear ended.

Yep, no airbag sensors in the back.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_*Two Turbos, Quattro *and room for my 3 little ones in the back seat!

X2


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

Besides the fact that it is an Audi, it's the design that does it the most for me. I also love the space, the comfort, it's a lovely highway car, and it has above average crash safety. What I don't like is the automatic transmission, but I'll live with it until it breaks down. When that happens, I'll swap in a 5-speed.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Audi Love*

I love my Audi because, for a 10 year old car, there's not a spot of rust on it anywyere.
As a college student about to move halfway across the country after graduation ... the insane amount of storage capacity this car has is pretty nice.
As a person who despises the cheap "plastic" feel of most cars, the luxury of this car rules. I smile every time I get in and hit those leather seats. I love the all-red ambient lighting of the interior when driving at night - no flashy huge bright screens or blinking ****, just low-key, functionality. The interior of this car was designed well, with alot of attention to detail, and that's something that I notice is lacking every time I get into my friends civics and tauruses.
Living in the midwest currently, we get blasted with snow and ice on occasion, and this car drives through both like it's no thing. Quattro rules.










_Modified by richardsc at 7:40 AM 2/6/2008_


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

i turn the ESP off to play in the snow, and i still get traction. gotta love it. my co-worker thought it was brand new when i got it. his jaw dropped when i told him it was a 2000. red interior lighting... red is my favorite color. i get told atleast once a week that my car is hot, or sexy. that makes me very happy that i bought it.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (cd1121)*

A lot of people think my car is brand new due to it's well aging looks, or should I say lack of aging. I never get tired of driving it or being proud of my purchase, like some kid proud of there new present they get to brag about at school. I also love the Quattro, I can tell the difference even just on a rainy day. I love that it makes a coworker of mine, jealous of the fact that my wagon, or as he calls it "The momma mobile", can beat his new E90 328i.
Keep on lov'n your Audi.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi Love (richardsc)*

I definitely agree with you guys especially on the aging factor everyone thinks i got it new, and it looks so new for its age and no one knows its over 10 years old. and richardsc i know exactly what you mean about that plastic feel. sit in a g35 coupe or sedan for example and push the center console to the side... it moves and makes creeky plastic noises and just feels cheap.


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_the fact that it is the most reliable good looking car out of my friends. my friend has a gti and has had engine troubles every month it seems like. my other friend has a toyota and backed into a trailer and got the bumper torn off. i back into a car going about 15 (thats a different story) and there wasnt a scratch on my car. and the fact that in the winter, after it snows, i can look bad ass going around S turns.

hey now, my engines a tank, its everything else that sucks


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-Dublin-05)*

Because I don't see many slammed Trip1eBlack A6's on the road...








(really don't though)


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Trip1eBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trip1eBlack* »_Because I don't see many slammed Trip1eBlack A6's on the road...








(really don't though)

pics?


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
pics?

X2


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (zebinheimer)*

...One... A well built, German car, including all the safety features you can shake a stick at...
...Two... Being able to drive it year round in some of the worst weather in the country without worrying when I will get stuck....
...Three... Being able to get to 60 under 6 sec in such a big car, and blowing some doors off along the way...
Priceless....


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Why you love your a6... (Massboykie)*

i love my a6 because it is pretty fast, APR stage 2+ w/ 6 MT....the reaction on the road is:














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with engine and susp. mods it is a very "hard to beat" car imo


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_
X2


----------

